# Tall Adirondack Chairs



## Gordy2017 (Aug 7, 2017)

Looking for plans to build these chairs.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamie296 (Mar 8, 2017)

That is nice. I'm subscribed to see if anyone comes up with anything 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruth Barnaby (Aug 13, 2017)

Looking for the plans? How would I get them?


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

For me personally, I could build them from what I see in that picture. The height can be set based on any tables you're going to be sitting at. Width - make it to fit your bum. The only thing that I would modify from the picture is I don't like the fact that the entire back is only supported by screws from the chair arms into the back. That would be the first point of failure on this chair.


----------



## bebbaboo (Jun 18, 2018)

Woodworker's Journal April 2018 issue. I made mine without the table they have between the two chairs to make moving them easier.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

These are not free, but there are many choices, including assorted plans, hardware kits, and more:

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?p=Q&asug=&w=adirondack


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Tool Agnostic said:


> These are not free, but there are many choices, including assorted plans, hardware kits, and more:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/search/go?p=Q&asug=&w=adirondack


Scroll down on the page to find a link to a drawing with dimensions, pretty well enough info to build the chair.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Are those actually adirondack chairs? I have built a few using the norm abrams new yankee workshop plans and they bear very little resemblance to the pics above.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you raise the traditional seat 6-8"? Like bebbaboo in #5?
I feel as old as the chair design and my knees don't bend well any more.
If I sank into that lovely trad (#8) chair, I don't think that I could stand up from it.


----------



## robert furman (May 9, 2018)

Try this one

http://myoutdoorplans.com/furniture/bar-height-adirondack-chair-plans/

Best viewed from your Desktop or in Desktop view on your phone or device. Print option via floating controls on left sidebis screen.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

robert furman said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://myoutdoorplans.com/furniture/bar-height-adirondack-chair-plans/
> 
> Best viewed from your Desktop or in Desktop view on your phone or device. Print option via floating controls on left sidebis screen.


The center of gravity is very high on that style unlike the usual design of adirondack chairs, just don't reach too far to one side as there is nothing substantial to prevent racking.


----------



## bebbaboo (Jun 18, 2018)

BTW. There is a step by step video by Woodworkers Journal on how to make these if you are interested.


----------



## Makhf2016 (Jun 1, 2018)

I was looking for some plans like this a while back and never could find any I felt were sturdy and a project at the time I was capable of tackling...... then again I’m new to woodworking and still find a lot of projects intimidating...


----------

